# Hardy Matchrute



## stechapfel (23. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen, hab heute beim Plausch mit nem Händler seine  
fast unbenutzte House of Hardy angeboten bekommen...:k 
In 3,96m traumhaft leicht (190g) so weit ich es erkennen konnte (war handgeschrieben) hieß die Rute M.J. 800 series oder so ähnlich. 
Der Carbonblank war am Griff nicht mal 10mm stark, die Aktion war typisch englisch und im Vergleich zu modernen spitzenbetonten Matchruten recht schwabblig. Das ist auch der Grund für den Verkauf... Ich mag aber das feine englische Angeln mit dünnen Schnüren auf größere Fische. Das gute Stück soll 150€ kosten und die Garantiekarte ist noch unausgefüllt!

Was ist eure Meinung: Kaufen oder Stehen lassen???#c


----------



## jerkfreak (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*

Wenn du diese Art des Fischens eh so magst und dir die Rute zusagt, was spricht dagegen,die Rute zu nehmen??? 
Es ist halt ne Hardy, was soll man da noch groß zu sagen!!!


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*

könnte ein Schnäppchen sein, aber wenn du sie auch schwabbelig findet würde ichmir an deiner Stelle eine andere kaufen


----------



## stechapfel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*

...hab im Vergleich dazu mal ne Shimano Antares Match in der Hand gehabt... War ein himmelweiter Unterschied...straffff.
Die Hardy halt soooft. Hab halt das Gefühl dass an ner parabolischen Rute weniger Fische auschlitzen, und man feiner Fischen kann... Oder ist dem nicht so???

Was ist eure Meinung? Will mich dann nicht ärgern, auch wenns ne Hardy ist, könnte es ein Fehlgriff sein...


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*

150 Ocken sind auch nicht gerade wenig, haste vielleicht mal bei Mosella geschaut?


----------



## stechapfel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*

...fand es in Anbetracht des Neupreises von über 1000DM und Handfertigung O.K.
Gibt es denn von Mosella schöne parabolische Ruten?


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*



stechapfel schrieb:


> Gibt es denn von Mosella schöne parabolische Ruten?


The Float Rod |wavey:


----------



## stechapfel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*

@zanderfänger: hab grad mal bei Mosella geguckt, ich find die Rute im aktuellen Katalog nicht - was kostet die? Wo stellen die ihre Ruten her?


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*

*       Kaufen!!!!!!!!*



* Gruß*

*       j.Breithardt |wavey: *


----------



## stechapfel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> *       Kaufen!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kennst du die Rute?


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*



stechapfel schrieb:


> Kennst du die Rute?


 

Selbst gefischt habe ich sie nicht,aber in der Hand gehabt.
Habe früher einige Spinruten und Karpfenruten von Hardy
selber aufgebaut.Von daher habe ich ein Faible für die Marke.
Mir wäre sie das Geld wert.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## bennie (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*



stechapfel schrieb:


> ...hab im Vergleich dazu mal ne Shimano Antares Match in der Hand gehabt... War ein himmelweiter Unterschied...straffff.
> Die Hardy halt soooft. Hab halt das Gefühl dass an ner parabolischen Rute weniger Fische auschlitzen, und man feiner Fischen kann... Oder ist dem nicht so???
> 
> Was ist eure Meinung? Will mich dann nicht ärgern, auch wenns ne Hardy ist, könnte es ein Fehlgriff sein...



wenn du sie magst nimm sie


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*



stechapfel schrieb:


> @zanderfänger: hab grad mal bei Mosella geguckt, ich find die Rute im aktuellen Katalog nicht - was kostet die? Wo stellen die ihre Ruten her?


Hier und Seite 52 unten #h


----------



## stechapfel (24. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hier und Seite 52 unten #h


#d ...nee so was will ich nicht, ist ja keine richtige Matchrute mehr, und Rein von der Verarbeitung sicherlich ne ganz andere LIGA als die Hardy. Ich will ja außerdem mit feinen Schnüren fischen (max. 0,17) und Spass am Drill haben...

Welches Schnurfabrikat ist so in den Stärken um 0.14 am besten?

Und die Gretchenfrage: Welche Rolle???


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*



stechapfel schrieb:


> #d ...nee so was will ich nicht, ist ja keine richtige Matchrute mehr, und Rein von der Verarbeitung sicherlich ne ganz andere LIGA als die Hardy. Ich will ja außerdem mit feinen Schnüren fischen (max. 0,17) und Spass am Drill haben...


*D.A.N.K.E* schreibt sich schneller... :c


----------



## stechapfel (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> *D.A.N.K.E* schreibt sich schneller... :c




|pftroest: ist ja guut... Der Onkel hats nicht böse gemeint!

DAANKE!!!  Wollte bestimmt nicht unhöflich sein... hab nur nebenbei noch einen zeitintensiven Job... Drum hab ich mir gestern auf dem Heimweg als kleine Belohnung die Hardy gegönnt. - Ein Gedicht!!! - :l

Jetzt such ich noch ein passendes Röllchen... Hat da jemand Tips? Hab da bis jetzt die Cormoran CORCAST Match angedacht...


----------



## bennie (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*

Ich würde ne feines Shimano dranbauen 
Cormoran an Hardy finde ich persönlich ein Grauen, die Rollen hol ich mir nie wieder


----------



## stechapfel (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*



bennie schrieb:


> Ich würde ne feines Shimano dranbauen
> Cormoran an Hardy finde ich persönlich ein Grauen, die Rollen hol ich mir nie wieder



#h...was hast du für negative Erfahrungen mit Cormoran?
Ich hab im Forum von Matchangler.de einiges Positives über die Corcast-Serie gehört... große Spule, 88cm Schnureinzug#6 Was von Shimano empfiehlst du?#c


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hardy Matchrute*

nenee! da muss schon eher eine schöne, nicht zu kleine (kleine Rollen arbeiten nicht so gut) Shimano oder evtl. eine Spro Melissa... ran. Würde trotz leichter Fischerei min. auf eine 30er Rollengrösse gehn

Philipp


----------

